# DVC First Year Points



## Troopers (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm signing papers for AKV next week.  The Use Year is December.  The points will not be available until May 2009 when the property opens.  When is the latest I can bank the pts?  When do the points expire?

Thanks.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 19, 2008)

A good website is mouseowners.com, it will give you loads of information about points and banking! It is a website of Disney ownership, by Disney owners. It is an excellent resource! 

If your UY is December, then July 31 is the deadline for banking points. 

Effective January of 2008, new banking rules and deadlines will be utilized. They're much simpler than the previous rules, but will require vigilance on members' parts. Under the new rules, members are required to bank up to 100% of their unused vacation points (and book Member Getaways) at least 120 days (four months) prior to the end of their Use Year. The new motto is "Book or bank by four before!"

For further answers refer to mouseowners.com

Welcome Home, 

Dorene


----------



## littlestar (Sep 20, 2008)

Your guide could help you with banking questions. Other good websites to learn about DVC are:

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=28

http://www.passporterboards.com/forums/owning-magic-disney-vacation-club/

http://www.intercot.com/discussion/forumdisplay.php?f=30

http://www.mouseowners.com/forums/


----------



## dvc_john (Sep 20, 2008)

If you are getting December 2008 points, they will expire on November 30, 2009. You will have up until July 31, 2009 to bank any amount of them if you wish. (If banked, they then would expire on November 30, 2010.)

The only reason they can't be used until May 2009 is that's because the unit you bought into will not be open until then. That does NOT mean that you can't make a reservation until then. You will be able to make any reservation you want using the regular reservation windows, as long as the stay does not begin until whatever date in May that your unit is available for use.


----------

